# R.I.P Shirley Temple



## Jillaroo (Feb 11, 2014)

_Sad to hear that Shirley Temple has passed away aged 85, loved her movies *R.I.P*_


----------



## Diwundrin (Feb 11, 2014)

Now that's really sad. It shouldn't be, she wasn't young but she was always that little girl in my mind and it's a shock to realise she's gone.

But what a great legacy she left.  Thank you Shirley.


----------



## gar (Feb 11, 2014)

*Shirley Temlple died at 85*

Great person.


----------



## Justme (Feb 11, 2014)

I watch a clip on the TV news at lunchtime of her doing her stuff as a child. It was sexually provocative and unpleasant, imo.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 11, 2014)

OMG !  Sorry to hear that.  RIP Shirley.  She was always the little charmer and a great actress and ambassador.


----------



## That Guy (Feb 11, 2014)

Terrible news.  I always loved her.  She was a cute and sweet little girl who grew into a beautiful woman and had quite a life.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 11, 2014)

Maybe it's because she was a little before my time, but I can't bear to watch her movies.


----------



## Diwundrin (Feb 11, 2014)

No offence Shirley but I'll be checking the condition of the original Shirley Temple doll I've had most of my life, I think it might just have accrued some real value. There's one on ebay for a grand!    If you don't hear from me again you'll know the bugs have eaten it or something and I've gone into deep depression.


----------



## jrfromafar (Feb 11, 2014)

Justme said:


> I watch a clip on the TV news at lunchtime of her doing her stuff as a child. It was sexually provocative and unpleasant, imo.



I felt the same way - hate it when this is done to children. But that certainly wasn't Shirley Temple Black when she grew up. She was a beautiful classy woman


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 11, 2014)

jrfromafar said:


> I felt the same way - hate it when this is done to children. But that certainly wasn't Shirley Temple Black when she grew up. She was a beautiful classy woman



I agree Jr. The adult Shirley Temple was a person for young women and girls to emulate. 
Intelligent, dignified and an asset to her country.
So many other child stars became train wrecks as adults.

At her passing I would like to say that I feel that she deserves to be eulogised with respect.

R.I.P. Shirley Temple Black


----------



## Diwundrin (Feb 11, 2014)

It wasn't seen in the same light back then as it is now Justme.  It was just cute back then, they didn't live with the knowledge the media has afforded us of 'rock spiders' (paedophiles)numbers or habits nor much about crazy pushy Mums turning their girls into beauty queen tarts for the money.  They were gentler, kinder more innocent times and I simply can't imagine that anyone thought she was 'suggestive' in any way at all.  Just very pretty and very talented.

"sexually provocative"??  Wow, sorry but that's stretching it a bit, seen Miley lately?.

We really are very jaded now aren't we?


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 11, 2014)

I agree with Di - it was a different time. Little girls wore short skirts (sorry, I don't know their proper name - sun dresses?) and little boys wore knee-pants.

... and there probably weren't quite so many pervs about.

It's a difference in time and morality.

Like that 15-year-old Olympic ice skater, Julia Lipnitskaia - she's a prodigy, she's a fantastic athlete, she must have trained for years to be that good, she's super flexible and graceful.

So what do the commenters on YouTube talk about? 

How tight and revealing her undergarments are. 

Really? You've got a gift from the Gods performing in front of you, and you have to wallow with the swine?


----------



## Casper (Feb 11, 2014)

_*Very sad news. 

I also agree with Di and Phil......I've never ever thought of her as being sexually provocative, no way....:what1:*_


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 11, 2014)

I heard an interview with her today on the radio. Apparently she was quite a tomboy and once pinged Eleanor Roosevelt on the backside with a pebble from catapult when the First Lady was bending over. The secret servicemen were at  a loss to know what had happened.

How innocent is that compared to the shenanigans of some of today's child prodigies ?


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 11, 2014)

If she really did that I might have to decide to like her.


----------



## jrfromafar (Feb 11, 2014)

Casper said:


> _*Very sad news.
> 
> I also agree with Di and Phil......I've never ever thought of her as being sexually provocative, no way....:what1:*_



neither did I until today I saw a clip of her singing & dancing down the isle of a bus filled with men - it seemed rather too much. but what the hay - she had a clean image, she was not seen in any provocative light back in her day, and she had the fortitude not to let fame - and failure (her acting career never really went anywhere after she reached adolescence) to destroy her life.

RIP, Shirley Temple Black

I have in my possession my mother's Shirley Temple doll.


----------



## jrfromafar (Feb 11, 2014)

> I have in my possession my mother's Shirley Temple doll.



which presents an mystery - my mother was 8 years older than Shirley Temple.... I don't get it !!??


----------



## Diwundrin (Feb 11, 2014)

They were collector dolls rather than play with dolls I think.  Mine was given to Mum by an elderly woman who ran a local grocery shop who was retiring and moving away. No idea of the story behind why she had it or wanted to give it away. She was too old to have had a daughter to buy it for, it didn't look 'played with' and don't know how long she'd had it, and now I'll never know.
 There's a book that came with it too but that hasn't fared well over  time and does have a scribble in it that I never put there so a child  was involved somewhere in the story.

  This would have been around 1948/9 as I was only 3 or so but had curly blonde hair and a round face and Mum told me the lady   said  I reminded her of Shirl.  That didn't last long, the freckles wrecked 'the look',  and any similarity never extended to the talent, but the doll has been looked after and carted around with us ever since. 

Mine's got a green dress, but have to look for serial numbers,  there are heaps of different series and types and knock off copies out there, some still being made, so getting a valuation is a minefield.  I don't have any sentimental attachment to mine, always saw it as investment,  Mum was more 'attached' to than I was,  so selling it would be the way to go as no one to leave it to either.

There's a big drop dead gorgeous Italian 'bride' doll here too.  That was ostensibly bought for me as a present but it was never really mine.  Mum bought it because she loved it and I was the excuse. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I never played with it.  I was never into dolls and Mum knew it was safe from me, and it's lived the last 62 years in a box in the various wardrobes keeping Shirley company.  She's a virgin bride so to speak.


----------



## jrfromafar (Feb 11, 2014)

My ST doll is in pristine condition but not in original clothing. Thinking about it now, I can see, if Shirley Temple was 6 or 8, my mother would have been 14 / 16 - no doubt wanting the rave of the day. That makes sense. I suppose I'll sell it rather than allow it to pass to my kids, who would sell it faster than a New York pick pocket.


----------



## Diwundrin (Feb 11, 2014)

The original clothes make a big diff to the value sadly but check it out anyway.


----------



## Casper (Feb 11, 2014)

_*Di, here's a couple of links to help you identify and hopefully price your doll....

*__*http://shirleytempledolls.com/identify/index.php

http://www.shirleytempledolls.com/alldolls.php*__*

Don't know if it'll be any help to you.
*_


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 11, 2014)

She was a little before my time, but I remember her dancing and singing with her curly hair in the classic movies.  I saw her on the news today also, surrounded by men, but being sexually provocative did not cross my mind whatsoever...try watching Toddlers and Tiaras, now THAT'S provocative.   Anyway, she had a good life, may she rest peacefully now.


----------



## Diwundrin (Feb 12, 2014)

Casper said:


> _*Di, here's a couple of links to help you identify and hopefully price your doll....
> 
> *__*http://shirleytempledolls.com/identify/index.php
> 
> ...



Thanks for that Cas, mine's not pictured, the older dolls look the same but not the dress.  I saw an identical one about 2 years ago on eBay so it was an 'official' outfit, just can't find it pictured now  Never mind I'll chase it up when I have more time to spend on it. 
Have to get the markings and numbers on it right first.  

Wiser to wait a few months really, everybody will be throwing theirs on eBay tonight.


----------



## jrfromafar (Feb 12, 2014)

Again I reiterate that Shirley Temple Black was a remarkable classy woman. This is not an attempt to tear her down, but rather to show that -  although no fault of her own (as she was just a child) that it is not true that she was not depicted as provocative in her time. This is what Hollywood did to her. If anyone thinks this is skewed please let me know. I'll be glad to admit I'm wrong. 

The Daily Beast:
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articl...hild-star-of-all-time-with-wit-and-grace.html

"Not all the world fell in love with this ringleted, dimpled, singing and dancing doll, though. The novelist Graham Greene, reviewing Captain January, found the film "a little depraved," adding: "Some of her popularity seems to rest on a coquetry quite as mature as Miss [Claudette] Colbert's and on an oddly precocious body as voluptuous in grey flannel trousers as Miss Dietrich's."
Greene, who had elsewhere referred to Temple as "a 50-year-old dwarf," went a great deal further in his review of Wee Willie Winkie: "Her admirers - middle-aged men and clergymen - respond to her dubious coquetry, to the sight of her well-shaped and desirable little body, packed with enormous vitality, only because the safety curtain of story and dialogue drops between their intelligence and their desire."
Twentieth Century-Fox (as it was by this time known) promptly sued.
Greene and his publisher, the magazine Night And Day, were subsequently obliged to pay £3,500 in damages to the studio and to Temple, referred to by Greene as "that little bitch."
While Greene's insinuations were snide, there were others who also felt that the presentation of Temple sometimes lacked taste. In Curly Top, for example, she appeared as a naked cupid, smeared from head to toe in gold paint, causing the film to be banned in Denmark for "corruption."
Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ldhood-destroyed-Hollywood.html#ixzz2t5uTWfpD 


"Her earliest encounter with the entertainment world would certainly raise concern by 2014 standards. Temple got her start at age three acting in “Baby Burlesks,” which today's New York Times describes as "a series of sexually suggestive one-reel shorts in which children played all the roles." When kids on set misbehaved, they were sent to a black sound booth where they'd sit on a block of ice. “So far as I can tell, the black box did no lasting damage to my psyche,” she would later write.

In the years after those shorts, she would rise to international fame in films likeLittle Miss Marker, Heidi, and The Little Princess. She was beloved, but not everyone felt comfortable with the way Hollywood capitalized on her youth. Graham Greene would flee the country after a libel suit followed his critical review of Wee Willie Winkie:

The owners of a child star are like leaseholders--their property diminishes in value every year. Time's chariot is at their back; before them acres of anonymity. Miss Shirley Temple's case, though, has a peculiar interest: infancy is her disguise, her appeal is more secret and more adult. [...] Her admirers--middle-aged men and clergymen--respond to her dubious coquetry, to the sight of her well-shaped and desirable little body, packed with enormous vitality, only because the safety curtain of story and dialogue drops between their intelligence and their desire."


Read more: http://www.theatlantic.com/entertai...hild-star-who-wasnt-a-cautionary-tale/283747/


Home Alone With The Adorable Child

http://books.google.com/books?id=Is...=onepage&q=shirley temple provocative&f=false


The History of Sex in Cinema
Movie Title/Year and Film/Scene Description    
Screenshots
Baby Burlesks Shorts: (1932-1933) 


A prime example of child exploitation films were the eight Educational Pictures' Baby Burlesks shorts (15-minute one reelers with toddlers playing adult roles and wearing provocative clothing). All of them featured four-year-old Shirley Temple. Tasteless films such as these led to an outcry for more wholesome films that didn't eroticize children.

Runt Page (1932)
War Babies (1932)
The Pie-Covered Wagon (1932)
Glad Rags to Riches (1933)
Kid in Hollywood (1933)
The Kid's Last Fight (1933)
Polly Tix in Washington (1933)
Kid 'in' Africa (1933)
The young Temple's first film appearance was in Runt Page (1932) as Lulu Parsnips (a take-off on Louella Parsons). In the second film War Babies (1932), Temple (as Charmaine) accepted a large lollypop from doughboy little boys. In Kid in Hollywood (1933), Temple was cast with the titillating name Morelegs Sweettrick (a play on the name Marlene Dietrich).

In Polly Tix in Washington (1933), Temple took the part of Polly Tix, a high-priced call girl/prostitute (!) sent by corrupt officials to influence a backwoods politician.

http://www.filmsite.org/sexinfilms5.html


----------



## Jillaroo (Feb 12, 2014)

_Why is it that people always stick the boot in to a person after they have passed and can't defend themselves_:soangry:


----------



## jrfromafar (Feb 12, 2014)

Well sorry to bring it up. It was a point of discussion, I was just bringing some information to make a point. You can agree or disagree. Whether a person is dead or alive makes no difference.


----------



## Diwundrin (Feb 12, 2014)

No, it's not about her really, let's face it she would hardly have had any say in the production. 

 Kind of bothers me that others saw that aspect of it.  It never crossed my mind back then, nor anyone else who ever mentioned it.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 12, 2014)

Here is Runt Page, her first film ...






Those reviewers had some serious pedophile issues if they called those kids "well-shaped", "voluptuous" and "desirable". 

THEY'RE FREAKIN' BABIES!!! 

Take a look at that DailyBeast site, and the author's (Malcolm Jones) picture - if that doesn't scream PERV and SEXUALLY REPRESSED INFANTILISM I don't know what does. Anyone whose ideal portrayal of "kids as kids" is _The Little Rascals_ has a lot more than a few screws loose - those were perhaps the most NON-kid kid films ever made.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 12, 2014)

Well said Di.  Thank you.  People must have a sour outlook on life

to think otherwise.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 12, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


> _Sad to hear that Shirley Temple has passed away aged 85, loved her movies *R.I.P*_



I heard yesterday, yes, rest in peace Shirley 

Some people touch our lives, that we never meet in person.  And there is no one like them, not even close.  I know I am talking about her movies, but how wonderful they were/are.  I haven't watched one in a long time.  I think I read somewhere about how much her movies helped people during those years, people that really needed something to lift their spirits  Thanks you Shirley


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 12, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Here is Runt Page, her first film ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, you hit the nail on the head Phil, it is their "issues", the reviewers.  I was raised with enough morals that I would have known if there was anything wrong with Little Rascals etc.  Those were shows that we would have done well to "feed" to the kids of today, rather than this weird stuff I see if I see what's "playing" in their lives nowadays:dunno:


----------

